# Not-Halt Situation



## Outrider (6 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
folgende Situation:
Wir haben eine Wickelmaschine ( Abwickler -->Wickler )
in der Mitte befinden sich Heiz und Kühlwalzen die über externe Aggregate versorgt werden.
Wenn ich den Nothalt betätige hält meine Wickelmaschine an.
Müssen dann die Aggregate dann auch abgeschaltet werden ?
Es sind Pumpen die ein Öl durch die Walzen treiben.
Wer kennt sich aus ?
Gruß


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2020)

Eindeutige Antwort: Kommt drauf an... 

Wenn durch das Abschalten der Pumpen ein sichererer
Zustand entsteht, ja.
Wenn ein unsichererer Zustand entsteht, z.B. keine Kühlung
mehr und Brandgefahr, dann nicht.

Kennzeichnung, was abgeschaltet wird, ist wichtig und auch
normativ gefordert.
Das aus der Ferne.

Risikobeurteilung...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2020)

Was passiert, wenn irgendeine Verschraubung massiv undicht wird?
Wie bekommt man dann die ext. Aggragte schnell gestoppt?

Wir haben ähnliche Anwendungen bei denen es dann 2 getrennte Not-Halt-Kreise gibt.
Die Not-Halt sind dann aber eindeutig zu kennzeichnen.
Bei solchen Dingen holen wir uns immer ein Gutachten von einem ext. Sicherheitsdienstleister.
Kostet nicht die Welt und wir sind auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (7 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn irgendeine Verschraubung massiv undicht wird?
> Wie bekommt man dann die ext. Aggragte schnell gestoppt?


ich denke das ist nur relevant, wenn es auch sehr wahrscheinlich ist. wenn alles richtig ausglegt ist, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass eine Verschraubung undicht wird.und selbst wenn, müssen die Aggregate dann schnellstmöglich abgeschaltet werden? entsteht dadurch eine Gefahr?


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (14 Januar 2020)

die Norm DIN EN ISO 13850 sagt dazu unter
4.1.2 Wirkungsbereich eines Not-Halt-Gerätes
„Der Wirkungsbereich jedes Not-Halt-Gerätes *muss die vollständige Maschine umfassen*. Als eine Ausnahme kann ein einziger Wirkungsbereich *ungeeignet* sein, wenn zum Beispiel das vollständige Anhalten miteinander verbundener Maschinen zusätzliche Gefährdungen erzeugt oder unnötige Auswirkungen auf die Produktion hat."


Aus Sicht der Norm, steht also die Frage, ob diese externen Aggregate Teil der Maschine sind oder wirklich aus Sicht der Maschinenrichtlinie selbständige Maschinen (man erkennt das gut daran, ob es eine übergeordnete Steuerung gibt oder nicht).
Wenn die Aggregate Teil der Maschine sind, müssen sie (wenn du nicht die Ausnahme für dich in Anspruch nimmst) mit abgeschaltet werden.
Wenn es zwei Maschinen sind, muss über die Risikobeurteilung entschieden werden, ob es sicherer ist, einen gemeinsamen Not-Halt-Kreis einzurichten oder zwei getrennte - so wie es Tommi beschrieben hat.
Gruß
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## Blockmove (14 Januar 2020)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> die Norm DIN EN ISO 13850 sagt dazu unter
> 4.1.2 Wirkungsbereich eines Not-Halt-Gerätes
> „Der Wirkungsbereich jedes Not-Halt-Gerätes *muss die vollständige Maschine umfassen*. Als eine Ausnahme kann ein einziger Wirkungsbereich *ungeeignet* sein, wenn zum Beispiel das vollständige Anhalten miteinander verbundener Maschinen zusätzliche Gefährdungen erzeugt oder unnötige Auswirkungen auf die Produktion hat."
> 
> ...



Die Aussagen in der 13850 sind in der Praxis letztlich ungeeignet.
Der Begriff der vollständigen Maschine taugt nix und genauso wenig die übergeordnete Steuerung als Kriterium für die Auslegung von Sicherheitskreisen.
Mehrere getrennte Not-Halt/Aus-Kreise in einer Anlage findet man genauso häufig wie notwendige Not-Halt/Aus-Verknüpfungen mehrerer Anlagen.
Maßgeblich ist letztlich die Risikobeurteilung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (15 Januar 2020)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> die Norm DIN EN ISO 13850 sagt dazu unter
> 4.1.2 Wirkungsbereich eines Not-Halt-Gerätes
> „Der Wirkungsbereich jedes Not-Halt-Gerätes *muss die vollständige Maschine umfassen*. Als eine Ausnahme kann ein einziger Wirkungsbereich *ungeeignet* sein, wenn zum Beispiel das vollständige Anhalten miteinander verbundener Maschinen zusätzliche Gefährdungen erzeugt oder unnötige Auswirkungen auf die Produktion hat."
> 
> ...


du interpretierst die Norm, meiner Ansicht nach, falsch. und Blockmove ist leider drauf eingegangen.
in der Norm steht doch, dass du die Pumpen auch nicht mit abschalten musst, wenn dadurch zusätzliche Gefährdungen erzeugt werden, oder unnötige Auswirkungen auf die Produktion entsteht. und das egal ob sie teil der maschine sind,oder nicht. wenn eines dieser Kriterien zutrifft, ist es egal ob sie Teil der Maschinen sind oder nicht. man darf Wirkungsbereiche unter Einhaltung des Kapitels 4.1.2 abrenzen.
du sagst, es ist entscheidend ob sie Teil der Maschine sind, aber genau das will das Kapitel nicht ausdrücken. 4.1.2 gibt dir die Möglichkeit innerhalb einer Anlage unterschiedliche Wirkungsbereiche festzulegen.
ich bleibe dabei, entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung und die Fragen:
- muss ich die Pumpen abschalten? gibt es Gefahren wenn die Pumpen weiterlaufen?
und hier muss man meiner Ansicht nach unterscheiden, ob die Anlage komplett ausgeschaltet wird, oder ob ich "nur" einen Not-Halt ausführen will. Ein Not-Halt muss als sicheren Zustand nicht "alles spannungslos sein". es reicht z.B. Stopp-Kat 1., je nachdem was schneller zum Ziel führt


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Aussagen in der 13850 sind in der Praxis letztlich ungeeignet.
> Der Begriff der vollständigen Maschine taugt nix und genauso wenig die übergeordnete Steuerung als Kriterium für die Auslegung von Sicherheitskreisen.
> Mehrere getrennte Not-Halt/Aus-Kreise in einer Anlage findet man genauso häufig wie notwendige Not-Halt/Aus-Verknüpfungen mehrerer Anlagen.
> Maßgeblich ist letztlich die Risikobeurteilung.
> ...



Bei mir ist bei der Planung des Not-Halt auch immer im Hinterkopf, daß dieser auch für
die Situationen ist, die wir uns bei der Risikobeurteilung nicht vorstellen konnten, bzw.
vergessen haben. Auch wenn jemand trotz aller Verbote Schutzeinrichtungen manipuliert
hat, kann man ihn dadurch vielleicht noch retten.


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (15 Januar 2020)

Ja, ihr habt Recht, in der Praxis kommt das auf das selbe raus, ob ich die Ausnahme verwende (2 Not-Halt-Kreise wenn es eine Maschine ist) oder zwei Not-Halt-Kreise für zwei Maschinen.
Aber wir sind hier im Thema "Normen und Richtlinien", so dass ich annehme, dass sich Outrider auch für die  zugehörige Norm interessiert.
Und davon ist dann abhängig, ob ich zwei Not-Halt-Kreise als Ausnahme in die Risikobeurteilung schreibe und extra begründe oder als Normalität behandle.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist bei der Planung des Not-Halt auch immer im Hinterkopf, daß dieser auch für
> die Situationen ist, die wir uns bei der Risikobeurteilung nicht vorstellen konnten, bzw.
> vergessen haben. Auch wenn jemand trotz aller Verbote Schutzeinrichtungen manipuliert
> hat, kann man ihn dadurch vielleicht noch retten.



Sehe ich genauso und handhabe es auch so.
Wahrscheinlich haben wir jetzt als nächstes Not-Halt vs. Not-Aus


----------

